# Early Goose Season Dates Confirmed



## shooteminthelips

I called down to North Dakota Game & Fish Department today via phone to ask about the early goose season. I talked to Greg Reprow he confirmed the opening date of the season will be August 13th and the limit will be increased from 5 geese per day to 8 geese per day. Just thought I would give everyone a heads up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Game on


----------



## kaczman

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## jcnelsn1

Hopefully they will make that official soon. It seems I remember that last year they were giving bad info to people over the phone that the season was going to start on Sat as opposed the the 15th (which was a Sun I think).


----------



## pheasants

jcnelsn1 said:


> Hopefully they will make that official soon. It seems I remember that last year they were giving bad info to people over the phone that the season was going to start on Sat as opposed the the 15th (which was a Sun I think).


You are correct. The 15th was a sunday last year and multiple people, including me called to confirm the opener and was told sat the 14th but you look all over the website and you see that the opener was offically posted the 15th. Now I havnt spoken to anyone from the Fish and Game yet but If i was told its the 13th, and actually hunted the 13th but got ticketed cause it didnt come out on paper that it opened on the 15th and they didnt post it til like 3 days before it opened than they have no case!!


----------



## GreenKing

You lucky dogs! Canada rules... I'm going to be happy to have it raised from 3 to 5 in my state! I don't know what I would do w/ all that extra lovely meat from 8 birds! :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips

We are in ND not Canada


----------



## GreenKing

You have the same liberal limits that canada offers... canada RULES is what I said... never mind ninja


----------



## T.Mayer

thug life


----------



## Ryan Swiontek

last year i was check by a north dakota coservation officer on the 15th wich was a sunday and he said that the season opens on the 15th every year no matter what day it falls on. I can't beleive that something as important as this can be such a grey area.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I was of the understanding that the 15th was the earliest any state could open an early season, as mandated by the USFWS and subject to the Migratory Bird Act. The Feds usually give a start and ending date for waterfowl seasons and the states get to pick their "window" between those times. I remember hearing the 15th when the early season first started but it's possible that has changed.

For instance Sept 1st is the earliest the dove season can be open as mandated by the USFWS and that is th day it is open in ND regardless of the day of the week. ND traditionally opened most of it's seasons on a Saturday but dove season has been the exception. I believe duck season could be opened sooner but then it would have to be closed sooner (during peak migration) to fit the alotted time frame allowed by the USFWS. Overall it is a pretty good setup as it allows the states some flexibility to adapt their season dates to peak bird numbers.

Likewise the Feds set the spring conservation season dates. While ND appears to take advantage of the earliest opening date in February it's really pointless because there generally isn't a bird in the state until March.


----------



## jcnelsn1

I am pretty sure that the early goose season could open August 1 in the Central Flyway per the existing framewrok. I know South Dakota opened last year before us.


----------



## jwdinius1

from my understading there is a certain aount of days allowed to hunt waterfowl according to the federal gov. However i also beleive that any days during august do not count against those allotted dates. Thats why statewide opens the same date which is typically aug 15t, but the missouri river zone closes a wk earlier in sept to be allowed to hunt a week later in dec. Any days in august are not counted against the days, but in september they are. that is my understanding however. So i do beleive it could open as early as august first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

jcnelsn1 said:


> I am pretty sure that the early goose season could open August 1


That is correct


----------



## pheasants

You can go look up theads like this from last year and MULTIPLE people, including yours truly, called the ND game and fish and was told the 14th. You can go online right now and look at the Early goose season PFD file thing and see it says the season opened Aug 15th. Now I dont care when it opens just so long as they get there **** straight and dont get it published til like 2 days before the season. I have the number and the name of the person who I spoke to on the phone. It just absolutley astonishes me that they dont post a document on there website saying that "if we are allowed an early goose season it will open on Aug 15th, or something like the Saturday closest of Aug 15th." Whichever way they want or can do it but it just needs to be posted to the WHOLE ENTIRE general public when it can be so people can make plans. This is just plain ridiculous!


----------



## jcnelsn1

The game and fish magazine I got in the mail yesterday says early goose is "tentatively" set to open August 13. I am thinking that is pretty much a done deal. It did not mention anything about an 8 bird limit.


----------



## dakotashooter2

While I was doing a search about this I read that the USFWS does not release any dates for the waterfowl season (to the states) untill mid August. I'm assuming that is why it is still tenative and why we really only get a couple days notice once the states get the OK.


----------



## the professor

dakotashooter2 said:


> While I was doing a search about this I read that the USFWS does not release any dates for the waterfowl season (to the states) untill mid August. I'm assuming that is why it is still tenative and why we really only get a couple days notice once the states get the OK.


USFWS only releases framework. The states pick the dates within the framework.

SD will start Aug 13th. 8 bird daily, no possession limit.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

The 13th cant come soon enough! Thanks for the info shootem! :beer:


----------



## pheasants

So what I dont get is why does SD open on the 13th this year and last year the 14th and ND stays witht the 15th??? Just makes NOO sense!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Myles J Flaten said:


> The 13th cant come soon enough! Thanks for the info shootem! :beer:


+1 Giant honkers raining down!!!!


----------



## T.Mayer

lets just hope theres yummy delicious food for the little honkys to eat!


----------



## IowaBlood

Is the harvest going to be on time this year with all the rain?


----------



## shooteminthelips

In my area it is going to be really close. Some of the fields just started to head out last week. And they normally say 3 to 4 weeks after that. The X factor is the heat wave. The heat humidity is only going to speed things up a little bit.


----------



## Brad from ND

I JUST got an email from the g and f stating August 13th with a daily limit of 4 and a possession limit of 8. I see they still have their stuff together this year.


----------



## jwdinius1

daily limit of 4???? why would they drop the limit but add more NR's counties to hunt in!! sounds like that email is sketchy


----------



## Brad from ND

My point was that none of them really seem to know what's going on.


----------



## jwdinius1

my bad didnt catch that part!

agreed!


----------



## BB

What did they finally decide on the NonRes counties for early goose?


----------



## jcnelsn1

I don't believe the early season limit is being reduced to 4. The Central Flyway Council recommended that the early season limit in North Dakota be raised to 8. (google 76 FR 36508 "The Central Flyway Council recommended that we increase the daily 
bag limit framework from five to eight for North Dakota during the special early Canada goose hunting season in September."). Given that recommendation, I doubt the limit is going down. I have heard chatter about increasing the regular season limit to 4, but have not been able to find any formal propopsed regulation stating that.


----------



## Brad from ND

I received another email today stating August 13th with 8 daily, 16 possession. They also said that everything should be finalized this week and the website updated.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Brad from ND said:


> I received another email today stating August 13th with 8 daily, 16 possession. They also said that everything should be finalized this week and the website updated.


Had me worried brad and I was sad so I called my dad, he was mad.
Glad to hear its getting figured out, Im really getting the itch


----------



## T.Mayer

jcnelsn1 said:


> I don't believe the early season limit is being reduced to 4. The Central Flyway Council recommended that the early season limit in North Dakota be raised to 8. (google 76 FR 36508 "The Central Flyway Council recommended that we increase the daily
> bag limit framework from five to eight for North Dakota during the special early Canada goose hunting season in September."). Given that recommendation, I doubt the limit is going down. I have heard chatter about increasing the regular season limit to 4, but have not been able to find any formal propopsed regulation stating that.


this guys sounds like a lawyer :beer:


----------



## mulefarm

BB said:


> What did they finally decide on the NonRes counties for early goose?


I think the whole state is open for NR, with days not counting against your 14.


----------



## jwdinius1

The whole state is open to NR's but only sargent and richland counties in the SE, and ramsey,benson, and one other county around Devils Lake are open and DO NOT count against the 14 days, the 2011 legislation just pass the last 3 mentioned. The rest of the counties DO count against the 14 days


----------



## Tylor Johnson

jwdinius1 said:


> The whole state is open to NR's but only sargent and richland counties in the SE, and ramsey,benson, and one other county around Devils Lake are open and DO NOT count against the 14 days, the 2011 legislation just pass the last 3 mentioned. The rest of the counties DO count against the 14 days


This is for sure? Sounds good!


----------



## KEN W

Nelson is the third county.There is a 2 year sunset clause on this,which includes all 5 counties.


----------



## goosehunternd

So why did ND decide to open up more counties? Its a big enough sh!t show in Sept and October. Residents can't have 1 month to ourselves? Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## quackhead01

couldn't agree with you more goosehunternd!!!


----------



## jwdinius1

:beer: :beer: agreed, but apparently all the calls, emails etc etc to our legislation this past winter/spring didn't help a whole lot. I know our whoel crew sent countless emails and calls all for not!! uke:


----------



## KEN W

The senator from my district voted for it because it has a sunset clause....basically to look at again after trying it for 2 years.


----------



## jwdinius1

i hope your right Ken, but the pessimist (realist) in me thinks in 2 years your only going to see more counties added to this "sunset" clause. $$$$ talks!!! at least IMO, but theres another forum for this argument! Back to the topic killing geese! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Got this just now from the NDGF - doesn't say anything about being 8 (just says it's different from reg. season) but it does say Aug. 13th.

Increased Limit Proposed for Early Canada Goose Season

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department is recommending a bag limit increase for the early Canada goose season. The annual small game proclamation, which includes early Canada goose regulations, will be submitted to the governor's office this week for approval.

The proposal includes a daily limit of eight and a possession limit of 16. In addition, Game and Fish is recommending an opening day of Saturday, Aug. 13. In previous years, the season opened Aug. 15.

Limits and shooting hours for the early season are different from the regular season. Shooting hours during the early season are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset daily.

Normal licensing requirements for the regular season, including a federal duck stamp, apply to the early season. Nonresidents who hunt in Benson, Ramsey, Towner, Sargent and Richland counties during the early season may do so without counting against their 14-day regular season license.

All migratory bird hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program prior to hunting. Hunters who purchase a license through the North Dakota Game and Fish Department website or instant licensing telephone number (800) 406-6409 can easily get HIP certified. Otherwise, hunters can call (888) 634-4798 and record the HIP number on their fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. Those who registered to hunt the spring light goose season in North Dakota do not have to register with HIP again, as it is required only once per year.

Waterfowl rest areas, closed to hunting during the regular season, will be open during the early season. Most land in these rest areas is private, so hunters may need permission to hunt.

The early hunting season is intended to reduce local Canada goose numbers. Despite liberalized regulations the past several years, with longer seasons, large bag limits and expanded shooting hours the statewide population remains high, with numbers well above population goals.

As proposed, the early season would end in the Missouri River zone Sept. 7, while the rest of the state would have an ending date of Sept. 15. The Missouri River zone closes early to provide additional late season hunting opportunities by adding these days to the end of the regular season.


----------



## jcnelsn1

goosehunternd said:


> So why did ND decide to open up more counties? Its a big enough sh!t show in Sept and October. Residents can't have 1 month to ourselves? Disappointing to say the least.


They did it as part of the continual assault by a certain faction of legislators and interest groups on non-resident waterfowl restrictions. Just another toe in the door on the way to no restrictions. Next session we should be playing offense rather than defense on these issues.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I don't want to get into the whole R vs NR. But a NR can only hunt in 5 counties that don't count towards 14 days. Yes three are around Devils Lake. Then two are in the very SE part of the state. So you won't have hoards of NR running to ND to hunt early geese. Sorry that won't happen. You might get a few. But if they don't hunt in those 5 county's it is going against their 14 day license. So I don't think it is going to be a huge deal.

Also these dates are still up in the air.... it is just a proposal and recommendation. It is not yet officially voted on. Hopefully by Aug 1st. They will have it approved or what ever so people know 100%.



> The* proposal *includes a daily limit of eight and a possession limit of 16. In addition, Game and Fish is* recommending *an opening day of Saturday, Aug. 13. In previous years, the season opened Aug. 15.


----------



## jwdinius1

[quoteI don't want to get into the whole R vs NR. But a NR can only hunt in 5 counties that don't count towards 14 days][/quote]

i think i can speak for a majority of us, were not concernd with the 5 counties but looking into the future we are concerned with the whole state turning into what are neigboring states are "commercialized" hunting with the avg joe being left out more often than not. I know assuming isnt aloways the way to go, but realistically they started with 2 counties, now 5 then what?? 8, 12, 16 the entire state then outfitters see the possibility of guiding in Aug versus end of sept. Thats what the concern is


----------



## templey_41

I see where you guys are coming from but there must be another issue here. The resident canadian population must be getting out of hand if the are increasing the bag limits and trying some new sunset clause and opening 3 more counties to NR without going into their 14 days during the regular season. Do you think once the population gets back to a tolerable amount they will go back to the old regulations? I hope so for your guys sake. I can see how you may feel its the outfitters and NRs that may take over your land. I don't think this will happen. You have a great state and have been one of the most responsible state in the union. I would say that the residents need to work harder at getting the resident canada population down if you can't do it by yourself then let others come in and help and if that means NR's coming in to hunt then so be it.

Best of luck to all in the early season! Stack em high!


----------



## gator_getter

There is a higher population of resident canada geese than ever before. Blast em guys!


----------



## mntwinsfan

One of the reasons for those counties being opened to NR's is the amount of complaints from farmers in those counties. These areas (the SE two counties and those around Devils Lake) have high amounts of geese which result in lots of crops being eaten by hungry geese. By allowing NR's to hunt in these areas, the theory is that the resident breeding population will be reduced.


----------



## Ima870man

As stated this morning (August 6th, 2011) in the Bismarck Tribune, the governor signed the regulations for the eight bird limit and opening date on August 13th. He did this last Thursday the 4th of August for the early Canada goose season. No more hearsay....yay... it definitely is confirmed now!

Well looking over this past year's legislative session, I think it all went very well except for bill 1407 and that bill will have its just day during the next session! Now hit those legislators with things "us" the residents would like -- for a change of pace -- changed or added to our hunting privileges to make it better!! If you do not contact your legislator, they will not hear you.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## mntwinsfan

I am sure the ND's are happy with the increased limit, but having a 2 day possession limit would get annoying. The whole basis for this season is to reduce the resident breeding population, but having a 2 day limit seems a little odd. This law is just beggging to be broken.


----------



## the professor

mntwinsfan said:


> I am sure the ND's are happy with the increased limit, but having a 2 day possession limit would get annoying. The whole basis for this season is to reduce the resident breeding population, but having a 2 day limit seems a little odd. This law is just beggging to be broken.


Good thing SD got it right then huh? :lol:


----------



## jpallen14

the professor said:


> mntwinsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the ND's are happy with the increased limit, but having a 2 day possession limit would get annoying. The whole basis for this season is to reduce the resident breeding population, but having a 2 day limit seems a little odd. This law is just beggging to be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing SD got it right then huh? :lol:
Click to expand...

No NRs either!


----------



## Chuck Smith

> the professor wrote:
> 
> mntwinsfan wrote:I am sure the ND's are happy with the increased limit, but having a 2 day possession limit would get annoying. The whole basis for this season is to reduce the resident breeding population, but having a 2 day limit seems a little odd. This law is just beggging to be broken.
> 
> Good thing SD got it right then huh? :lol:
> 
> No NRs either!


Off the SD Game and fish website.... So they do allow NR hunters with no days going against the regular season license. Just need to apply and get drawn.

nonresident waterfowl application

The dates, unit boundaries and bag limits for this season are set in late July. This season could by anytime in September. Information will be published in the 2011 Hunting Handbook, available online or by mail in early September.

Applicants may receive:

No more than one Nonresident Waterfowl License before Nov. 1.
Beginning Nov. 1, there is no limit to the number of Nonresident Waterfowl Licenses a hunter may possess.
Applicants are also eligible for one Nonresident September Canada Goose license, which does not count against the quota of regular Nonresident Waterfowl licenses.


----------



## mntwinsfan

The August season is not open to NR's in SD. NR's can apply for the season in September and hunt limited counties in the Eastern side of the state.


----------

